# Whale encounters while yak fishing



## Buck306 (Aug 12, 2012)

Was wondering has anyone had encounters with whales while out in the gulf? I googles whales in the Gulf of Mexico and if showed that there was but dose not say much about people seein them a whole lot.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I heard that a couple years ago a few sei whales ran the beaches in the area. I would love to see one. Ive seen a whale shark, does that count?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

There was a Basking shark @ PC pier with a yakker with it. Big shark. They look like meat eaters. Would scare the crap out of u. Theres a joke about that.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a lone humpback that tends to come down the beach once almost every year, heading west. I forget when it shows up, either spring or fall.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

I was passed by what I am pretty sure was a couple of pygmy sperm whales in Choctawhatchee Bay a few years back...

P_


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

prgault said:


> I was passed by what I am pretty sure was a couple of pygmy sperm whales in Choctawhatchee Bay a few years back...
> 
> P_


 Was that during Memorial day Weekend?:shifty:


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

A couple of mile South of Destin in 2008 we saw one.

It was heading down the beach West to East, breaching about every minute or so. At one point it breached about 100 yds from me. You could feel the impact when he hit the water. Scared the crap out of me because there was no way to tell where it would breach next. I kept visioning the Mountain Dew commercial where the whale swallows the kayaker.

Awesome sight. Wish I had thought to shoot video. All of my still pics just caught the splash at the and.

Something I will never forget.





 
Bryan


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

It's not often I get seasick sitting at my computer but damn................that video did it!
That would be an awesome experience, especially from a kayak!


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

I've seen only one in 3 years.... and I was surf fishing at Navarre Beach. Don't know what type of whale but it was about 4x the size of a dolphin, had lots of barnacle looking things on it's head and was VERY close to shore... less than 100 yards. Blew my mind. We ran down the beach for a while as it swam along. Amazing sight to see.


----------



## Buck306 (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah i was wondering how often sightings happen because i too would love to see some kind of whale in the gulf when i come down for my fishing trip in June. You can YouTube all these videos and they are intense videos to see.


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

The only whales I've seen down there were the pair that made a wrong turn at the p'cola pass, and got trapped in p'cola bay for several days. This was back in the middle 80's. Wildlife folks were very concerned because the average depth of the bay was 50 feet, and the whales were around that size, and couldn't really dive, the whales were very stressed, but as far as i remember, they made it out of the bay and back into the gulf. I believe that they were grey whales.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Once you've seen one whale up close you seen them all. I fished the entire coast of California for five years so to me whales are no big deal. If you do see one around here chances are something is wrong with it and its not gonna make which is why I'd rather not see any here.


----------



## AFSOCSGT (Apr 9, 2011)

Basking shark is the only whale type I have seen out here, he was about 1/2 a mile from me, I was a little scared at first.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

That is a cool video, had no idea that humpbacks traveled into the Gulf?!


----------

